# Best Energy Drink?



## Woody0301 (6 Apr 2012)

Been riding for about 1 year now about 80 miles a week. I am watching what I eat already but, what is a good energy drink or other source just before riding that will give noticeable energy for the ride and may also promote some muscle growth?


----------



## Aiden_23 (6 Apr 2012)

You dont want to think about muscle development if you are hitting 80 miles a week just think about getting electrolytes and water into you!!!!!
4 cups hot water
Juice of 1 lemon
2 tsp honey
¼ tsp of salt
Chilll.Homemade stuff!!! If you are looking for a recovery drink 2 scoops Whey Protein mixed with Milk. You wont bulk up through cycling(you will need to pound the weights with little Cardio) but Cycling does make you God like!!!


----------



## jowwy (6 Apr 2012)

Milk - a nice ice cold glass of semi- skimmed milk with a bit of cocoa powder

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2012)

when younger i would have replied guiness but now older and wiser it has to be milk


----------



## musa (6 Apr 2012)

if you want bulk youll need to enter the *gym* theres a nice workout plan i do i can recommend....squats are your answer

drinks: water and/or milk


----------



## MattHB (6 Apr 2012)

Milk is awesome. Like already said, it wont bulk you out, but the protein will help you repair tissue into stronger versions


----------



## Psyclist (6 Apr 2012)

Water.


----------



## Woody0301 (7 Apr 2012)

Thanks to all for the information. I like the milk suggestion. Will see what happens.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Apr 2012)

jowwy said:


> Milk - a nice ice cold glass of semi- skimmed milk with a bit of cocoa powder
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm


 
I can hardly bring myself to respond, but, COLD CHOCOLATE??!!

That just isn't right I tells you, not right at all.......


Besides, some of us have sensitive teeth, so the idea of 'Ice Cold' milk is just wrong in the first place, and anyway, all it will do is make you cold too! Not conducive to those long runs in the middle of nowhere!

RESIST AT ALL COSTS!!
*Wanders off mumbling under his breath*.


----------



## vernon (7 Apr 2012)

Woody0301 said:


> Been riding for about 1 year now about 80 miles a week. I am watching what I eat already but, what is a good energy drink or other source just before riding that will give noticeable energy for the ride and may also promote some muscle growth?


 
It all depends upon how long your rides are. Eighty miles per week could be seven rides of twelve miles or so in which case there's no need for energy drinks as your glycogen stores should see you through.

Even with longer rides, the pace at which you ride will affect your energy needs. If it's two forty milers then a litre of energy drink per ride should see you through. There's a range of proprietary mixes that you could buy or you could try a home made combo - 50 -50 mix of fruit juice and water has been recommended in the past though there's counter claims that the fructose is not metabolised until it reaches the small intestine and absorbed so there's a delay before the energy is released.

For thighs like Chris Hoy you will have do do extensive gym work. Cycling alone will not do much for bulking your muscles.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Apr 2012)

Energy drinks aren't designed to give you a kick,they are designed to quickly replace glycogen which pre-ride with a decent diet,should be pretty full. They don't promote muscle growth you need a gym for that.

Try porridge and sip energy drink throughout the ride.


----------



## jowwy (7 Apr 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I can hardly bring myself to respond, but, COLD CHOCOLATE??!!
> 
> That just isn't right I tells you, not right at all.......
> 
> ...


 yes its called a milkshake - never drunk a hot milkshake - have you???


----------



## lukesdad (7 Apr 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Water.


 This


----------



## gixerlass (7 Apr 2012)

Water for me or a cheeky Relentless on a bad day


----------



## Dan_h (7 Apr 2012)

I believe that the best drink is a decent ale while sitting in the beer garden of the pub you have just ridden to (or if you are not riding to a pub then any pub that you are passing or is being used as a control if you are on an audax will do just as well)!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2012)

jowwy said:


> yes its called a milkshake - never drunk a hot milkshake - have you???



WORK OF THE DEVIL!!


----------



## 2Loose (8 Apr 2012)

Milk for after a ride. Water\juice mix for energy and re-hydration during a ride.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (8 Apr 2012)

Woody0301 said:


> Thanks to all for the information. I like the milk suggestion. Will see what happens.


but all of you referring to milk as recovery not as an energy drink, right?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Apr 2012)

dudigrinfeld said:


> but all of you referring to milk as recovery not as an energy drink, right?


Milk = recovery

Choccy milk = even better recovery


----------



## dudigrinfeld (8 Apr 2012)

Is soy milk has the same properties in recovery since I'm not using dairy stuff. Please let me know.


----------



## User16625 (8 Apr 2012)

Doesnt lucozade or red bull**** work?


----------



## Steampig (8 Apr 2012)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Doesnt lucozade or red bull**** work?


 
Having recently completed a Sports coaching,fitness and development course all 3 of my tutors were in agreement that Water is as good as anything really whilst riding, most of these pre exercise drinks make only marginal difference and only really to super serious athletes. 
Afterwards you need an Electrolyte drink to replace sodium and potassium lost in sweat to help aid recovery.
That said i like a mars refuel after anything 2 hours plus, no idea if it actually makes a difference it may well be the placebo effect but makes me feel good.
I think its probably each to there own, trial and error?

http://www.3fatchicks.com/6-drinks-that-best-replenish-electrolytes/


----------



## johnnyh (8 Apr 2012)

Cider


----------



## Ethan (8 Apr 2012)

I cant drink milk at all, but soya milk is just as good.
But I dont drink it while riding, it doesn't refresh me at all! I either have normal cordial juice or that new monster energy ice tea like substance - Tastes great, packed full of shite and caffeine and refreshing. 

Or cider, cider works too.


----------



## Tompinder (12 Apr 2012)

Like Vernon says, it depends on the distances that you are cycling. Personally if i'm going to ride anything under 40 miles i'll just take out a bottle or two of water, depending on the heat of the day. Anything over that i take out an energy drink (zero dissolvable electrolyte tablets are good) and a bottle of water to wash the mouth out, as i find energy drinks can leave an unsavory taste in the mouth. When i get in from a long ride i always have a big glass of milk as it contains the amino acid Caesin, a slow releasing protein that'll slowly rebuild your muscles for hours post ride.


----------

